# inherited pattern on enigma leos



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

i was wondering if enigma babies ended up looking like their enigma parent or does the non enigma parent affect the look also? eg a bell albino enigma with lots of tiny speckles bred with a hypo bell, or a bell sunglow would the enigmas show any reduced body markings like the hypo or sunglow? also do enigmas carrying hets, like reverse stripe, when bred to another reverse stripe, produce reverse stripe enigmas?


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

so does anyone even have any theories?


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

no, but i'd really like to know as well,

so fre bump


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Hypo would certainly affect Enigma - it's a codominant gene in its own right.

The fine spotting on a Bell Albino might well influence a Bell enigma. 

Enigma doesn't "cancel out" other traits - it is applied alongside them.


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Hypo would certainly affect Enigma - it's a codominant gene in its own right.
> 
> The fine spotting on a Bell Albino might well influence a Bell enigma.
> 
> Enigma doesn't "cancel out" other traits - it is applied alongside them.


sorry to jump in but by that do you mean it just makes an already pretty morph prettier


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Depends entirely on what you call pretty 

For example, some folks might think breeding an absolutely stunning sunglow to a Mack Snow albino would make the resulting offspring prettier; I personally think it's a waste of both the sunglow (selectively bred for high orange colouring) and the Mack Snow (a gene that reduces or eliminates yellow and orange colouring). It's all in what traits you find attractive and how various genes will affect that.

For me, what makes Enigmas look interesting is the random spotting; if you add hypo to that you're going to LOSE some of that random spotting and it'll look more like "just a hypo" than looking uniquely like an Enigma. Other people may find other aspects of the Enigma trait more attractive, and therefore the addition of other genes won't "break" the look for them.


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

i see what you mean ssthisto i personally love orange geckos i have sunglows tangelos tangerines i was thinking next year to breed with this group but you have made me think the spotting with be reduced(i think)so maybe i will think again for some reason i thought breeding enigma to the orange gecko would intensify the orange.


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

the enigma gene does seem to enhance whats already there in a morph, bells get even redder eyes, macks get whiter, tangs get tangier, there are lots of almost red het bell tang enigma pics on a us forum i visit,


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

boywonder said:


> the enigma gene does seem to enhance whats already there in a morph, bells get even redder eyes, macks get whiter, tangs get tangier, there are lots of almost red het bell tang enigma pics on a us forum i visit,


yep i have seen the very red ones would love to know how to make them lol


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

suez said:


> yep i have seen the very red ones would love to know how to make them lol


 
a good orange bell sunglow would get you going, then select the best offspring from your cross


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

boywonder said:


> a good orange bell sunglow would get you going, then select the best offspring from your cross


well you never know next year when they are up to breeding weight i have a bell sunglow and a red eyed bell enigma cant wait


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

boywonder said:


> a good orange bell sunglow would get you going, then select the best offspring from your cross


 
thats my thoughts too, but they seem a lttle thin on the ground at the moment


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

We've posted this lil chap in the pictures section (but not many venture there)
This shows how the colouration is increasing on him
His mum is an Enigma het Bell, dad is a tremper carrot head albino, both are not overly bright, but do have nice colouration

This was him the day he hatched

















This is him 3 weeks on

























Can't wiat to see what the next 3 weeks bring!!


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

it's amazing how they change, i love enigmas, i keep buying more and more, i love watching them develope, my tremper enigma changes almost daily lol


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

PSGeckos said:


> We've posted this lil chap in the pictures section (but not many venture there)
> This shows how the colouration is increasing on him
> His mum is an Enigma het Bell, dad is a tremper carrot head albino, both are not overly bright, but do have nice colouration
> 
> ...


how my little feller doing 003, 

phil


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Phil, 

I'll get some snaps of yours tonight  He's doing great, greedy lil begger!


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

PSGeckos said:


> Hi Phil,
> 
> I'll get some snaps of yours tonight  He's doing great, greedy lil begger!


i'm still struggeling to find him a couple of worthy girlfriends, cant wait to get him now:mf_dribble:


----------

